# 39' ? Firestone twin flex



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

im hoping to get some info on this bike, well mostly what it's worth. I have a fairly good idea but would like some input. I believe it's mostly original obviously not the headlight, kickstand, or tail reflector. Oh or the sweet custom paint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2016)

The seat isn't correct either. Value depends on whether you're buying, selling, flipping. What are the numbers on the back of the fork crown? V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have some numbers on the bottom where the peddles go through frame. I'll look for more


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

I believe it's 2460 FAH then 3 below


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Back of the fork crown should have either two or three numbers to denote month and year (9). V/r Shawn


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ok it appears to be 43. For sure 4 but the "3" is obscured by custom paint job


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Back of the fork crown should have either two or three numbers to denote month and year (9). V/r Shawn



Does 43 seem like the right numbers?


----------



## rickyd (Sep 28, 2016)

oh


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

rickyd said:


> I'm in at 200. as I see no price. Of course if that includes shipping.



Damn that's tempting. Lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Patch88 said:


> Does 43 seem like the right numbers?



This bike is a '39 Firestone as denoted by the "FAH" in the serial number. Is it possible the "3" is actually a "9"? That would make it April 1939. So what do you think the bike is worth? V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2016)

value? whatever someone is willing to pay for it.$3000 - $4000


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2016)

We just saw a decent restored one sell for less than that top figure so I believe that to be a little high. Just curious what the op thinks it is worth? V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's a Twinflex that sold a few months back. 
Luckily the parts that your bike is missing are fairly easy to find. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/19...ex-project-almost-complete.90617/#post-571761


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> This bike is a '39 Firestone as denoted by the "FAH" in the serial number. Is it possible the "3" is actually a "9"? That would make it April 1939. So what do you think the bike is worth? V/r Shawn



Well it seemed like these were going for anywhere from 13 to 2000. I'm far from an expert so there's variables unknown to me. I personally have no desire to keep it. I don't think it would be profitable to restore myself to sell since much of the work would be outsourced


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> Here's a Twinflex that sold a few months back.
> Luckily the parts that your bike is missing are fairly easy to find.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/19...ex-project-almost-complete.90617/#post-571761



Once again I'm no expert but that one looks tore up for 1600


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2016)

put $2000 on it and call it good.


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> put $2000 on it and call it good.



 I'd take that in a second!


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2016)

Great looking bikes but you have to be - 170lbs to ride it.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2016)

I think it would sell for that,its a great complete original except the seat.


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Great looking bikes but you have to be - 170lbs to ride it.



That's what I heard. Apparently some guy makes heavy springs for it


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Great looking bikes but you have to be - 170lbs to ride it.




With a set of John's springs you can probably go 250 or so. I weigh 175 and have not had a problem on any of the three TFs I have--with original springs. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2016)

If that hadn't been repainted I'd be seriously tempted.


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> I think it would sell for that,its a great complete original except the seat.



Yeah unless I'm missing something on the bike from that link above, it looked beat up for 16. There is a couple dents in the tank, they should be easy to pop out. I decided to not touch anything on it. Rather not let my ignorance get the best of me...again. Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2016)

Patch88 said:


> That's what I heard. Apparently some guy makes heavy springs for it



John isn't just _some guy. _Here's a link to the springs he makes. BTW, welcome to the Cabe and congrats on a great find!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-flex-springs-huffman-dayton.30250/


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> If that hadn't been repainted I'd be seriously tempted.



I've been noticing you hardcore guys hate the "custom" paint


----------



## Patch88 (Sep 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> John isn't just _some guy. _Here's a link to the springs he makes. BTW, welcome to the Cabe and congrats on a great find!
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-flex-springs-huffman-dayton.30250/



Well he's some guy to me. Haha no doubt he makes awesome springs but everyone is some guy til I know em. No disrespect


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2016)

One of the best fishing expeditions I've seen lately. I'm assuming this bike should be sold by now. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Sep 29, 2016)

I tried, I made what I felt was a reasonable offer, Maybe something will work out later on.
It kills me when people put a price out there but no one is willing to step up to the plate at the price stated.
Just because the last TF was priced at $1600 doesn't necessarily mean it sold for that. Often times deals are made behind closed doors. And no one really knows what the bike brought except the buyer ans seller.
Jkent


----------



## John (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice bike!
I would say 38 because of the flat braces. I would think by 9-39 the flat braces and dog leg crank would not be used.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2016)

The bike is going to need a full resto to be nice. So tack another $2500 on to your purchase price unless you own a chrome plating business and can do your own, high quality, paint. This one http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-firestone-twinflex-complete-beautiful.92599/ sold here not long ago and was listed at $2500. Just say'n.... V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2016)

John said:


> Nice bike!
> I would say 38 because of the flat braces. I would think by 9-39 the flat braces and dog leg crank would not be used.



The reason I say '39 is the "FAH" serial. I don't believe the '38 had a Firestone designated serial--oohhh Scott! V/r Shawn


----------

